# Dorico/Note Performer/Kontakt



## dgzebe (Jan 21, 2021)

Wondering where to get really good help using Dorico with Note Performer and Kontakt.
I'm a total Dorico beginner but have the full program. There are a lot of scattered tutorials but
I'm looking to get up and running fast and hear the compositions with good sounds.
Any ideas of existing online tutorials or teachers?


----------



## Bollen (Jan 21, 2021)

dgzebe said:


> Wondering where to get really good help using Dorico with Note Performer and Kontakt.
> I'm a total Dorico beginner but have the full program. There are a lot of scattered tutorials but
> I'm looking to get up and running fast and hear the compositions with good sounds.
> Any ideas of existing online tutorials or teachers?


I don't think NotePerformer and Kontakt can work together at the same time, something to do with the latency of NP. Someone correct me if I'm wrong...

In terms of tutorials start here:


And then check out the other videos on that channel. That should be enough to get you started with the basics, for anything else come here...


----------



## Virtual Virgin (Jan 21, 2021)

Because Dorico does not offer plug in latency compensation, I have not been able to use other VSTis with Noteperformer given that the delay in playback is too large.


----------



## wcreed51 (Jan 22, 2021)

I assume that if you hosted Kontakt in VE Pro you could compensate there


----------



## Rob (Jan 22, 2021)

wcreed51 said:


> I assume that if you hosted Kontakt in VE Pro you could compensate there


Yes done that lots of times, works very well


----------



## Virtual Virgin (Jan 22, 2021)

wcreed51 said:


> I assume that if you hosted Kontakt in VE Pro you could compensate there


That's a thought. I haven't tried it.


----------



## Virtual Virgin (Jan 22, 2021)

Rob said:


> Yes done that lots of times, works very well


Specifically with Dorico?


----------



## agarner32 (Jan 22, 2021)

dgzebe said:


> Wondering where to get really good help using Dorico with Note Performer and Kontakt.
> I'm a total Dorico beginner but have the full program. There are a lot of scattered tutorials but
> I'm looking to get up and running fast and hear the compositions with good sounds.
> Any ideas of existing online tutorials or teachers?


I would suggest joining the Dorico FB page. It's a great resource with a large number of Dorico experts including some who are on the development team. It's a great bunch. I get answers usually within 5 minutes.


----------



## Rob (Jan 23, 2021)

Virtual Virgin said:


> Specifically with Dorico?


Dorico 3.5 for windows


----------



## dgzebe (Jan 26, 2021)

agarner32 said:


> I would suggest joining the Dorico FB page. It's a great resource with a large number of Dorico experts including some who are on the development team. It's a great bunch. I get answers usually within 5 minutes.


Will do that right away. Thanks much for this!


----------

